# Custom Tweater mounting



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

Anyone knows if a manufacturer made a replacement for the plastic piece in the window that would fit a tweater on my Sentra XE 1998?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Are you talking about the sail panels on the front doors. I think you might just have to cut it yourself? I have the same question because i am planning on adding some tweater there too.


----------



## tosainu1 (Aug 15, 2002)

I wonder, can you get the ones from a G20 and make those fit? They fit on the pillar mount, and would look really clean....Maybe those would fit, i dont know, just an idea.....I cut mine into my doors and have hated that decision ever since....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

We made our own out of fiberglass.

check it out...


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

How did you make it?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

A master mold was made with clay. It was sent out to be used to blow fiberglass molds.

We still had to cut and shape them to fit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

*thanks*

Yeah, the fiberglass thing would be a good idea but still i don't know which solution gives a better look...and keeps the car "stock". I was wondering if could just buy the panels just to make sure that if i sell my baby someday i could just put the old panels and the original sound system back in their place. So if anyone knows where i can get the parts i need heed me back fellas.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2002)

*Another mounting problem*

I guess i just can't buy stuff that fits into my car  
Now i have to fit 6 X 9 speakers in the rear 6 " holes and i'd like to know if anyone did that without cutting through the metal but i guess i'll have to anyway 

Thanks


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
I had my tweets mounted at the sail panels, and I don't reccomend it for sound quality. Sure the highs will come in awesome and the sound is right there, but, your woofers are down by your ankles and the imaging is all wrong. Even if you cranck up the bass, your ears will be biased by all the highs which are right there. You will always think that you don't have enough bass (even if you don't anyway) even though your car is vibrating apart.
From what I've read, the tweeter shouldn't be more than 6 inches from the woofer. So what I did is mounted them in the doorpanel near the armrest/window switch panel which is near my knees. When I get the car next week I'll tell you if it sounds better (or more natural) with this supposedly 'better' location.

Seth


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Good stuff Seth.

Keep us posted on it.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

*If you're really feeling adventurous...*

You could try fiberglass kick panels. They're a pain to make, but the imaging is _fantastic_. Sean's sail pods sound pretty darn good too.


----------



## trace (Sep 5, 2002)

I second the notion that the tweeter will be overwhelming if seperated too far. If you really want to put them where you want you will need a good electronic crossover(not the usually sub-par ones that come with most component kits) and fine tune with that


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
So I got my car back with the new tweeter location (yes I didn't do it myself, yes I hate 'allowing' others to touch my car, but I was out of the country at the time and it had to be done by someone other than me). 
So the sound is much better. I highly reccomend the knee height mounting position. Yes you need to cut the door, but it is worth it. The shape of the door adds a neat 'stereo' imaging factor that 'hides' the location of the tweeter. Some find this horrible, others like it. I like it since it adds a more ambuient feel to the system. Now when I crank it up, the sound is just clean and clear, with no high or low bias. (The tweets are tilted up slightly, not aiming at my knees. Sort of at a place in front of the center rear view mirror.)

Seth


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I mounted mine around 8 inches straight up from the stock speaker location sounds good and looks good too


----------

